# Creepy Collection of Cadaverous Horror Music



## Joey_Munster (May 25, 2011)

Thanks! Some good stuff on there!


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Great mix! Thanks for taking the time to make this for us!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Thanks! I aim to please


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Excellent collection #2! You have goooood taste in music!!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I'm so bored, I might make a third one this week. lol


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks for the music!!!!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Part 3 up now


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

These are delightful. I don't spend much time listening to horror movie soundtracks (except old, old ones), so I find it remarkably handy that somebody is taking the time to pick the best stuff FOR me. I appreciate it the time you spent on these.


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

No problem! I like makin 'em.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for #3!!!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I'm so glad you guys like these! Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy on the inside, like an old jack-o-lantern that you just don't want to throw away.


----------



## Corn Stalker (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the great music!


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks so much for these. DL'ing now


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Added a new one, titled "The Forgotten Tracks" because they are tracks that I'd forgotten about including in the other collections! There's only 7, but I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

getting now, thx


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Very cool that you took the time to make these and share with us, thank you so much.


----------



## coopbourtonberger (Oct 25, 2011)

hey Che if you can not raise the soundtrak of the movie the haunting in connecticut or the of house on haunted hill plis


----------



## coopbourtonberger (Oct 25, 2011)

hi repo man Che hear If you can not uploading The Soundtrack Of The Movie House On Haunted Hill or The Haunting In Connecticut or The Insidious Or Autopsy 2008 plis To Good Post And Soundtracks Of Cadaverous Creepy soundtracks will serve me down for a short film of terror we're grabbing communication
ciensias bone of why I'm studying communication and play flutes aserlo will serve well to and grasias


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I have no clue what you're trying to tell me. I don't have the full soundtracks to any of those. Only the tracks that are in the collections.


----------

